# Seeteufels Japanbericht in kürze hier im Board !!!



## Seeteufelfreund (15. Oktober 2004)

Hi,ihr Langnasen,habe den Virus mittels einer Komplettkur beseitigt.
Nun ist der Weg frei für den langersehnten Japan Bericht samt Bilder.
Also noch ein klein bissel Geduld und ihr werdet belohnt,versprochen !!!!

Der STF


----------



## Karstein (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht in kürze hier im Board !!!*

Ja Himmelherrgottsakra - dat geht hier ja zu wie bei der Einführung eines neuen Daimler-Chrysler-Modells, Martin!!! Monatelange Vorankündigungen - demnächst kommt dann auch noch ein von Dok gezimmertes PopUp-Fenster beim Einloggen hoch: "Noch 25 Tage bis Tokyo" / "Noch 24 Tage bis Tokyo" / ....  :q  :g


----------



## Lotte (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht in kürze hier im Board !!!*

moin-moin,

na das ist doch mal was!!! suuuuuper!!! dann mal schnell an den rechner und in die tasten gehauen!!! hier warten schon alle voller ungeduld auf den berich!!!


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht in kürze hier im Board !!!*

Karsten,ne gute Idee die da hast !!!!!
Werd mal drüber Nachdenken !!!!!


Der STF


----------



## Laksos (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht in kürze hier im Board !!!*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> demnächst kommt dann auch noch ein von Dok gezimmertes PopUp-Fenster beim Einloggen hoch:q  :g


Jo, Karsten, an so Dinger kann man sich irgendwann tatsächlich mal gewöhnen, nä?  :m


----------



## Karstein (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht in kürze hier im Board !!!*

@ Laksos: genau - was wird nur nach der Überreichung des Online-Stars werden? Da vermissen wir alle doch was Buntes! Sollte Dok mal gleich den STF-Tokyo-PopUp nachlegen!   :q  #6


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht in kürze hier im Board !!!*

@Karsten Berlin
Hey alter Mann,wenn de weiter nörgelst bring ich nächstes Jahr aus Tokio meine Sumo Kumpels mit !!!!
Dann gibs ne runde KB-Sushi !!!!
  :q  :q  :q 


Der STF


----------



## Alf Stone (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht in kürze hier im Board !!!*

Super, das der Virus nun endlich weg ist. Jetzt mal schnell den Bericht gechrieben und die Bilder dazu gehauen, hab nämlich grad ein wenig Zeit auf Arbeit. :q


----------



## Karstein (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht in kürze hier im Board !!!*



			
				Seeteufelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> ..bring ich nächstes Jahr aus Tokio meine Sumo Kumpels mit !!!!


@ STF: na dann habe ich ja immerhin noch ein Jahr Zeit, bis ich zu rennen anfangen kann!   :g


----------



## Lotte (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht in kürze hier im Board !!!*

moin-moin,

 habe ich den bericht übersehen, oder ist der noch nicht im board???? wenn ja, wooooooooo?!?!?!


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht in kürze hier im Board !!!*

Hi,hatte mir noch so ein Ding eingefangen,aber in kürze,versprochen !!!!


Der STF


----------



## Alf Stone (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht in kürze hier im Board !!!*

Verzichte doch erstmal auf die japanischen Pics, da kommt der Wurm mit Sicherheit her.


----------



## Karstein (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht in kürze hier im Board !!!*

Nur mal so hochgeholt!


----------



## Counter-Striker (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht in kürze hier im Board !!!*

Was gibt es denn überhaupt so für Fische in Japan ?


----------



## Greg (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht in kürze hier im Board !!!*

Sea Bass,Dolphins,Thunarten (ich meine  z.B. skipjacks) und alles mögliche Interessante.

In Binnengewässern auch Forellenbarsche und Karpfen.


cu


----------



## Counter-Striker (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht in kürze hier im Board !!!*



			
				Greg schrieb:
			
		

> Sea Bass,Dolphins,Thunarten (ich meine z.B. skipjacks) und alles mögliche Interessante.
> 
> In Binnengewässern auch Forellenbarsche und Karpfen.
> 
> ...


Woow , kenn ich ja alle garnicht ......... naja zumindest Sea Bass und Skipjacks ...

Karpfen gibt es da auch ? nicht zufällig Koikarpfen ?


----------



## Sailfisch (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht in kürze hier im Board !!!*

Ob das mit dem Bericht wohl noch was wird???


----------



## Karstein (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht in kürze hier im Board !!!*

Tach Martin!

Erster Klick nach einer Woche gleich in´s Thema "Weltweit" - wo haste denn Deinen Artikel versteckt hier?


----------



## Pete (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht in kürze hier im Board !!!*

hi, ken, glühstrumpf zur überstandenen büffelei...


----------



## Karstein (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht in kürze hier im Board !!!*

Mange tak, Nachbar!


----------



## Sailfisch (1. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht in kürze hier im Board !!!*

Gerichtssprache ist *DEUTSCH*!!!!  #d  #d  #d 

 :q  :q  :q


----------



## Karstein (2. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht in kürze hier im Board !!!*

@ Sailfisch: wir sind hier mitten im rechtsfreien Raum, nämlich "Angeln weltweit" - das liegt außerhalb der 3-Meilenzone!  

Hat wer eigentlich Seeteufelfreund gesichtet??? Oder hat er einen konspirativen Fishing trip irgendwohin gemacht?


----------



## Alf Stone (2. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht in kürze hier im Board !!!*

Am Sonntag hat er mit mir in Alt-Friedland Forellen gestippt...:q 
Und der Reisebericht hapert noch an der Verlinkung von Bildern, ich hab ihm meine Hilfe angeboten, aber wird wohl noch ein wenig dauern...  ;+


----------



## Karstein (2. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht in kürze hier im Board !!!*

Na endlich eine Sichtung - Alf, schönen Dank für die Info!

Dachte schon, Martin wäre ausgewandert.


----------

